
Between You, Me, and Google: Problems with Gmail's “Confidential Mode” - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/07/between-you-me-and-google-problems-gmails-confidential-mode
======
anjsimmo
"Making a commercial product that bypasses IRM is a potential felony, carrying
a five-year prison sentence and a $500,000 fine for a first offense".

But Gmail works in a _web browser_ that already provides everything you need
to edit out the print/copy protection CSS & JS code:
[https://grokprivacy.wordpress.com/2018/06/24/archiving-
self-...](https://grokprivacy.wordpress.com/2018/06/24/archiving-self-
destructing-gmail-with-firefox/)

------
glitcher
If the EFF's points in this article are accurate, I would agree that the
naming of such features will lead many to believe they are getting more
privacy and security than the reality of the situation.

If there are any google people here, I would be very curious to hear your take
on this article.

